# silverside



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

i know shrimp and krill is good for the colour of the p and beef hearts are good for growth...so what are silversides(frozen) good for and also what happens with the parasites when the silverside gets frozen.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

the parasite dies?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

;move:


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

can anybody answer my question please???


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

bud......weiser said:


> can anybody answer my question please???


silverside is a type of steak? not too too nutritional, my guess is that the parasites would die if frozen


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

itstheiceman said:


> can anybody answer my question please???


silverside is a type of steak? not too too nutritional, my guess is that the parasites would die if frozen
[/quote]
i NEVER seen my p's eat any other food as fast as silverside,they go crazy when i put it in the water ...i mean crazy my 2 rbp's are a little smaller then 3'' and when i put a 3'' long silverside in there they finish it in 2min. just the head is left...thats why i ask because they love it sssoooo much


----------



## redpiranhas4 (Feb 23, 2003)

head on silverside?
i thought silverside was part of a cow (beef)?


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

redpiranhas4 said:


> head on silverside?
> i thought silverside was part of a cow (beef)?


haha you guys are on a fish site,and you guys don't know what a silverside is?. it is a feeder fish you can buy frozen at the lfs.









they would be fine to feed to your p's. everyone has an opinion on what you should feed your fish. i feed mine shrimp,catfish,talapia,and smelt. they also eat the leaves on my live plants.] haha even the leaves on my fake plants. if your p's are eating silversides then thats what you feed them,but giving them some other types of food would be good also


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

My fish LOVE silversides, however I do not feed it to often because IMO they REEK!!!!







They come in frozen bags from your lfs, just like bloodworms/krill and all that fun stuff. I believe "san fran bay brand" makes some.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

bud......weiser said:


> can anybody answer my question please???


i answered ur question....


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

Every piranha i've owned loved silversides. They're good for your piranha, since it's eating the whole fish, scales etc. If any of the silversides had parasites or some disease it was killed off while it was frozen, so no need to worry about that. I also feed silversides but not as often because they really do stink and it's a pain to thaw them out how they're all stuck together.


----------



## Draven1 (Nov 5, 2005)

I feed my P's silversides and they love them. Pro Salt sells them individually quick frozen which makes feeding easier and less messy and with less smell, they also have packeged krill indiviually quick frozen. It's nice because there is no need for thawing and you can easily grab the quanity you want.


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

Dawgz said:


> I feed my P's silversides and they love them. Pro Salt sells them individually quick frozen which makes feeding easier and less messy and with less smell, they also have packeged krill indiviually quick frozen. It's nice because there is no need for thawing and you can easily grab the quanity you want.


which stores do you go and buy them at...


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

I answered that ? already, look at post #9.


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

skubasteve! said:


> I answered that ? already, look at post #9.


ya i have the big packs of the krill and silverside its just this guy is sayn they come individually in packs so you dont have to break them in pieces


----------



## Draven1 (Nov 5, 2005)

They are "Pro Salt" brand and are sold at my LFS but I imagine they are sold elsewhere. They are individually quick frozen (IQF) and come in small 10 oz plastic tupperware like containers, IQF krill is also available by Pro Salt. I have attached some pics so you can see what I am talking about. NO mess or smell and easy to feed to my P's.


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

^^^^^ That's what i need! I don think i've seen those before...i have to start checking around.


----------



## mr_b401 (Jul 6, 2005)

How far are you from the beach? If youre somewhat nearby...may I suggest catching them yourself (in the warmer mos obviously) & stocking up.










Btw, those arent silversides...theyre shad & menhaden. But I also catch silversides as well...

^^^had about 4 of those containers in the freezer past fall...


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

mr_b401 said:


> View attachment 138470
> View attachment 138471
> They are "Pro Salt" brand and are sold at my LFS but I imagine they are sold elsewhere. They are individually quick frozen (IQF) and come in small 10 oz plastic tupperware like containers, IQF krill is also available by Pro Salt. I have attached some pics so you can see what I am talking about. NO mess or smell and easy to feed to my P's.


dawgz,scubasteve this is what i was asking for you didnt answer my question,...but its all good thanks for the help


----------



## Rugged Child (Oct 3, 2006)

Silver Sides or some type of fish should make up the majority of your Ps diet. When I first got my Rhom I was looking for them all over the place but was unable to find them. So I figured that you just can't get them in Toronto. Anyway just go to your local asian supermarket and get a pound of smelt for like $3. Its typically much cheaper than what you would be paying for prepackaged stuff from fish food companies and you would typically get much more food for your fish.

Oh yeah..more specific to your question when you freeze fish it minimizes the risk of parasitic infection. So freezing your fresh foods before feeding them to your fish is always recommended


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

the parasiteds die when frozen and all Ps enjoy silversides


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

Now Im gonna start looking for those to feed my Piranhas with.


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

Just a quick message to those living in the uk...
These "Silver Side" fish from what I can gather are the equivalent to our White Bait. White bait is a pain in the arse to get hold of at the moment unless you go to a decent fish monger.

Don't really know why I said that because you's probably already know?


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

bud......weiser said:


> i know shrimp and krill is good for the colour of the p and beef hearts are good for growth...*so what are silversides(frozen) good for* and also what happens with the parasites when the silverside gets frozen.


The siversides are good for eating. Also growth,and colour, one of the best things is variety, becuz the nutients in one food arent at the same levels as another type of food, with variety you get the best nutrients from all the foods, over time.


----------

